# Hallo aus dem Schwarzwald



## Wetterleuchten (14. März 2015)

Nun habe ich dieses sympathisch und kompetent erscheinende Forum hier also gefunden, lese hier auch schon sehr interessiert und sollte mich mal vorstellen.
Also, zum Teich kamen mein Mann und ich wie viele hier, durch Kauf von Haus mit Grundstück und , ja Teich eben, vor ein paar Jahren. Da Haus und Garten ziemlich "verbastelt" waren, wir auch sonst jede Menge um die Ohren hatten, die neue Umgebung strukturieren, mit Teenie-Kindern rumschlagen, Arbeit, sonstige Hobbies, das übliche Geraffel halt, waren wir ganz froh, dass der übernommene Teich ein ziemlich vitaler "Selbstläufer" war/ist und uns auf Pflegemaßnahmen light beschränkt, Laub entfernen, ab und an mal  Wasserpflanzenüberschuss ausjäten , auch mal Frischwasser auffüllen (was aber nur bei sehr lange anhaltender Sommerhitze ein-, zweimal nötig war) und ansonsten einfach nur genießen. Zweibeiner, die auf __ Libellen starren  oder so.

Also, der Teich ist ganz gut eingefahren mit Wasserpflanzen und zwei flachen sumpfigen wilden Ufern, regenwassergespeist, etwas Fischbesatz -Blaubandbärblinge und ein, zwei Goldfische mein ich muss das aber nochmal genauer verifizieren wenn sie sich wieder blicken lassen. Im Moment ist noch winterlich, allerdings hör ich schon die Grasfrösche und __ Wasserminze, Beinwell und irgendein Zyperngras schieben schon ein bisschen Grün raus.

Und ja, Fische und Amphibien sind eine schlechte Mischung zu Ungunsten der Amphibien, höre ich, lese ich und glaube ich auch. Froschlaich habe ich letztes Jahr wohl gesehen, Kaulquappen keine. Ich habe ja die Idee, dass ich den Teich so optimieren könnte, dass __ Frösche und vielleicht auch __ Kröten trotz Fischen eine Chance haben. Mein Mann hängt am Anblick der Fische. 
Bilder vom Teich müsste ich auf irgendeiner Festplatte haben *such*, für's erste zeigt mein Avatar einen kleinen Ausschnitt von diesem Winter.

Puh, das war jetzt ein halber Roman. Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur Hallo sagen.


----------



## Zacky (14. März 2015)

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum. 

Es freut immer sehr, wenn wir neue nette Teichverrückte in unserem Kreise begrüßen können. Ich bin schon auf die Bilder von eurem Naturteich gespannt.


----------



## Michael H (14. März 2015)

Auch ein Hallo von mir . Und vorallem Viel Spass mit dem Virus Teich .....


----------



## Wetterleuchten (14. März 2015)

Danke euch für das Willkommen. Teich-Virus, das ist das Dings, das hier ausgebrütet wird? Menno, ich scheine nicht resistent zu sein. Aber unter Mitbetroffenen ist das Leid ganz bestmmt erträglich. 
An Bilder vom Sommer müsste ich nächste Woche dran kommen.  
Und dem hibbel gerade entgegen, merke ich.


----------



## F.S (16. März 2015)

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum!

Wenn einen erst mal der Teichvirus gepackt hat, lässt er einen nicht mehr so schnell los


----------



## Wetterleuchten (28. März 2015)

Ich wollte ja noch Bilder vom Teich nachreichen, leider scheinen die sich aber mit einer gecrashten Festplatte davongemacht zu haben.
Dafür ist das jetzt auch schön aktuell. 

    

Und man kann auch gleich sehen, dass der Teich langsam zu verlanden anfängt. Also am Besten mal eine Portion __ Wasserminze entfernen und von diesen __ Binsen(?), äh ja, was ist das genau? einen Teil ausstechen? Aber eher nicht jetzt? Wann ist denn der günstigste Zeitpunkt für sowas? 
Die Wasserminze würde ich bevorzugt im späten Frühling eindämmen, da gibt das dann Tee.


----------



## Tottoabs (31. März 2015)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Also am Besten mal eine Portion __ Wasserminze entfernen und von diesen __ Binsen(?),


Wenn das ein Folienteich ist würde ich am besten das __ Schilf rausschmeißen.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (31. März 2015)

Hi Totto

Es ist ein Betonteich.
Was meinst du mit __ Schilf, das große oder das kleine? Das kleine Schilfgras, oder was immer das ist, würde ich schon gerne rausschmeissen, weil sich das in meinem kleinen Garten ziemlich ausbreitungswütig benimmt. An anderen Stellen hab ich mich schon dumm und dibbelig gejätet mit diesem Zeuch. Wirklich rausschmeissen ist also eher nicht. 
Aber gründlich eindämmen auf jeden Fall, weil es ziemlich die Optik "verödet", finde ich. Im Sommer ist es nicht ganz so schlimm, weil an einer Seite Gilb- und Blutweidrich wachsen. Das sind so ziemlich die einzigen, die sich gegen das Schilfgras wenigstens soweit durchsetzen können, dass sie immerhin ihre Position halten.

Inzwischen habe ich mich ja intensiv mit dem bisher selbstlaufenden Teich auseinandergesetzt. Die steilen Wände, zwar abgestuft, aber halt doch ein "Unterwasserkasten" gefallen mir nicht. Ich glaube, das muss insgesamt lockerer und fließender, organischer irgendwie, werden.


----------



## Lyliana (31. März 2015)

Hi Wetterleuchten,

ich hab hier und da auch so Kanten und Ecken in meinem Teich (ebenfalls komplett aus Beton und um einiges eckiger als deiner)
Ich nutze diese "unschönen" Kanten und Nieschen und  verstecke dort Pflanzkörbe und auch schon mal ne Filterpumpe, damit mir meine Karpfenbande da nicht so schnell ran kommen. 
Und wenn deine Wände abgestuft sind, bietet es sich doch nahe zu an, auf die verschiedenen Ebenen die passenden Pflanzen zu setzen. Würde ich sagen... oder?


----------



## Wetterleuchten (31. März 2015)

Das ist genial Mandy. Und so einfach, dass ich mich fast schon wurmen könnte, dass ich da nicht von selbst ... ach was. Freut mich. 
Klar, da könnte man je nach Wassertiefe evtl. auch Steine auf die Stufe als Halt für geeignete Pflanzen legen. Ich glaube, so ließe sich zumindest aus einer der Schachtwände fast eine kleine Flachwasserzone machen.

Sobald man da draußen nicht mehr weggepustet wird geh ich mal ausmessen.


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Wetterleuchten,
auch von mir ein freundliches Hallo! Ich bin sehr gespannt auf Deine weitere Doku, vielleicht kann ich mal auch helfen . Deine Beobachtung zu __ Gilbweiderich kann ich bestätigen, allerdings ist das eine "Primaballerina", die nicht freistehend wächst, aber dennoch Sonne braucht, und eher Schrägen bevorzugt.
Das __ Schilf/ausläufertreibendes Chinaschilf oder was auch immer ist sicher nicht die optimale Pflanze. Ich verstehe sehr gut, dass sich so etwas nicht so einfach entfernen läßt - wenn Dir das Eindämmen nicht zu stressig ist, dann ist das wohl die beste Lösung. 
Ich finde es gut, dass auch Du Vorteile bei steilen Stufen an einem kleinerem Teich siehst.


----------



## Lyliana (1. Apr. 2015)

Morgen, 
Aus einer der Wände, .... haben die anderen evtl. tiefere Stufen, Nischen? Versteck dort doch deine Körbe mit Unterwasserpflanzen.

Ach und wenn man selbst mit etwas beschäftigt ist, sieht man manche Dinge nicht. Kenn ich auch nur zu gut.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (1. Apr. 2015)

Danke für den Input, Ihr zwei 



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr gespannt auf Deine weitere Doku, vielleicht kann ich mal auch helfen


Ich freue mich immer über Hilfe.
Dokumäßig ist viel zu tun, ich freue mich schon auf ein paar freie Tage, wo ich das mal zusammenfassen und einstellen kann.



RKurzhals schrieb:


> allerdings ist das eine "Primaballerina", die nicht freistehend wächst, aber dennoch Sonne braucht, und eher Schrägen bevorzugt


er wächst ja nicht so ganz freistehend sondern einträchtig mit dem __ Blutweiderich zusammen. Ich habs nicht mehr so wirklich in Erinnerung, aber ich meine, die waren eines Tages einfach da, nachdem ich dieses "ausläuferbildende Chinaschilf" (prima vorläufiger Arbeitsame) an der Stelle gründlich gejätet hatte weil es in den Garten wucherte. Seither gedeihen die Weideriche jedenfalls. Ist ne richtig nette Staudenhecke und dank des nährstoffreichen Bodens auch ziemlich hoch. Es ist übrigens der gewöhnliche, Lysimachia vulgaris http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gewöhnlicher_Gilbweiderich, wobei der punktierte bei uns auch vorkommt, und ja, der flächendeckend dann vorzugsweise an Hängen.

Hm, wenn das wirklich so ist mit der Ausbreitung von Wildpflanzen, sobald die Chinaschilfkonkurrenz nicht so drückt, das ist ja noch ein lohnender Grund zum eindämmen  



Lyliana schrieb:


> haben die anderen evtl. tiefere Stufen, Nischen? Versteck dort doch deine Körbe mit Unterwasserpflanzen.


Ich glaube eher nicht. Zumindest an der tiefsten Stelle ist da einfach nur ein senkrechtes Loch. Allerdings wächst da ziemlich viel rauhes __ Hornkraut. So gesehen ist das ein schöner Tummelplatz für die Fischis. Die haben da Deckung, Futter, das Wasser ist an der Stelle recht kühl, weil tief und Halbschatten ist auch durch den Efeubogen. 

Vielleicht trotzdem noch eine emerse (haha, ich lern schon fleißig Vokabeln) Schwimmpflanze, um's strukturell aufzulockern?
__ Froschlöffel? __ Krebsschere? Beisst sich das mit dem Hornkraut?
Vielleicht doch besser einen Pflanzkorb mit irgendwas anderem (wenn ja, was?) an die Teichwand pfriemeln? 

Joa, ich brauch nen Plan/Dokumentation.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (1. Apr. 2015)

Und ich seh gerade, das die Schenkelbiene _Macropis europaea_ (besucht wohl gerne den __ Gilbweiderich) eventuell zu den Bewohnern meines Gartens zählen könnte. Da heißt's aufpassen beim jäten, nicht dass ich denen die Löcher verschütte


----------



## Wetterleuchten (3. Apr. 2015)

Jetzt war ich messen, zeichnen und gleich auch noch Foto machen.
 

Die unterschiedlichen Wassertiefen und die Bepflanzung habe ich mal versucht, in einer Skizze zu erfassen.
 
Eigentlich müsste man die Zeichnung um 90° im Uhrzeigersinn drehen, dass sie mit dem Foto übereinstimmt *hust*. Die Weide und der Steinhaufen, die auf dem Foto oben rechts sind, können als Orientierung dienen. Und voll die Bemaßung vergessen.  Also Breite vom Teich ist 4,5 m, Länge ca. 3,5m
Wie man sieht, ist das eine ziemlich wilde Unterwasser-Betonschwellen-Landschaft.
Die "Problemzone" ist rot schraffiert, das ist das "ausläuferbildende Chinaschilf"gewucher. Wobei diese Stelle wohl auch der einzig sichere Ausstieg für kleinere Tiere ist, da ansonsten überall senkrechte Wände sind.
WT = Wassertiefe
Die roten Zahlen bezeichnen die Pflanzen:
1 = __ Sumpfdotterblume
2 = Quirlblättriges __ Tausendblatt
3 = __ Hornkraut (vieeeel)
4 = Pfennigblatt
5 = Sumpfschwertlilie (unsicher)

Kann man sich das alles in etwa vorstellen? Ich seh das Ding ja jeden Tag, aber ich hab nicht wirklich eine Vorstellung, ob wer, der die Örtlichkeit nicht kennt, auch was mit anfangen kann.

Die rechte Sumpfdotterblume muss umziehen denke ich, der Platz, den sie jetzt hat ist einer der schattigsten überhaupt. Setz ich zur anderen. Wieviel Wasser "unter den Füßen" verträgt Sumpfdotterblume? Ich habe mir überlegt, die Steine, die auf den nordöstlichen Betonrand gesetzt sind (auf der Zeichnung links) einfach eine Stufe tiefer ins Wasser zusetzen und die Sumpfdotterblumen darauf. Oder ist das keine so gute Idee?


----------



## Lyliana (3. Apr. 2015)

ICH HABE EINEN ABSOLUT BRAUNEN DAUMEN, DAVON SOGAR ZWEI!!! Ich schau mir wenn, von der Natur ab, oder was andere Schreiben.

Zur __ Sumpfdotterblume. Wegen Schatten, bei uns am Bächlein, wächst die auch TOTAL im Schatten da das Bächlein zwischen Bäumen durch läuft. Dort wächst diese Blume den kompletten Bachhang entlang. Also vom matschigen Rand bis hoch zum Trockenen. Auf dem Trockenen wächst sie gar nicht mehr. 

Optisch;
wenn du auf WILD stehst, dann würde ich von Steinen und Anordnungen gar nicht viel verändern. Ich würde den Steinen ein Gewächs geben was aus ihnen "heraus" wächst und vielleicht ins Wasser rein wächst. Kresse wächst ja in Feucht und Trocken und zwischen den Steinen, hat sie letztes Jahr bei uns zumindest. Sah schon lustig aus, als der Stein erblühte 

Ich würde das Pflanzenchaos etwas eindämmen, vom Chaotisch auf Wild-schön. ... wie gesagt, wenn du auf WILD stehst. 

Für optisch perfekt, bin ich keine gute Ratgeberin. 


Du hast einen sehr schönen Teich!!!


----------



## Wetterleuchten (4. Apr. 2015)

Hi Lyliana,

haha, wild wäre schön. Aber sich mit der Machete durch den Garten kämpfen, is auch nicht nett.
Ich finde übrigens, dass der Natur abschauen und lesen, was andere machen und dann schauen inwiefern das zur eigenen Situation oder Schwerpunkten überhaupt passt und wie man das geschickt modifizieren kann, ein richtig guter Weg zu grünen Fingern ist. Wart's mal ab.

Meinst du mit Kresse __ Brunnenkresse? Das klingt gut.

Mit den Sumpfdotterblumen hast du Recht, die sind im Halbschatten genauso blühfreudig wie in der Sonne. Viellecht lasse ich sie so wie sie sind, rücke sie nur näher ans Blumenbeet.

Mit dem "ausufernden __ Schilf" habe ich mich fast versöhnt. So eine kleine "Verlandungszunge" ist ja nicht schlecht, auch wenn es an so einem kleinen Wasserloch eher deplaziert wirkt.
Ich hab ja jetzt die Idee, zwischen Steinhaufen und Seggenzone ein flach abfallendes Ufer zu konstruieren, muss aber noch schauen, wie die Verhältnisse dort genau sind. Die Stelle ist schon jetzt die am schwersten zugängliche und würde sich von daher als kleine Rückzugsecke für Wildtiere eignen.

Und eventl. das Seggenufer mit Sumpfiris und __ Mädesüß hinterpflanzen oder auflockern. Als so eine Art lebender Sichtschutz, wenigstens im Sommer. Der Teich grenzt ja mit einem Ufer praktisch direkt ans Nachbargrundstück, da ist nur noch der Zaun dazwischen.


----------



## Lyliana (4. Apr. 2015)

Rückzug ist super wichtig.
Ich bin ja eh der Meinung, dass zu einem Teich mehr als nur schön und Fische dazu gehören. 

Bei uns haben die Tiere diesen hinten Bereich als/zum Rückzug.  

LG

P.s.  ich hoffe mit dem Bild hat geklappt, bin ja kein Handy Freund


----------



## Wetterleuchten (5. Apr. 2015)

Tolle Hecke habt ihr. Und noch ein bisschen Arbeit vor euch.

Ich auch. Nach der Messaktion und der Lektüre von Norbert Joreks "Beispielhafte Gartenteiche" fange ich an, meinen Teich zu verstehen. Das sieht schwer danach aus, als wäre der nie fertig geworden. Aber Hauptsache viele bunte Fischlein reingesetzt.

Ich hätt gute Lust, mir ein paar vergessene Ostereier zu suchen und mich grad dazuzulegen ...


----------



## jolantha (6. Apr. 2015)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Das sieht schwer danach aus, als wäre der nie fertig geworden



Meiner sieht immer so aus  Mir fällt jedes Jahr was Neues ein .


----------



## Wetterleuchten (6. Apr. 2015)

Mir fällt ja auch andauernd was neues ein.
Aber wenn diese ganzen Ebenen und Unterwasserschwellen keine Baustoffverklappung sind, dann wohl Pflanzterassen? Sind ja alle in Ufernähe und kahl.
Wie auch immer, jetzt sind's Pflanzterassen und ein zukünftiges Flachufer.


----------

